# Sturbridge Breeder in Pennsylvania, how are they??!



## susko (Dec 11, 2008)

I am interested in Sturbridge, does anyone have any positive/negative experiences. Are they a reputable dealer or just a mill?

http://www.sturbridgebreedersassociation.com/puppies.htm

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh heavens, I know nothing about this breeder, but I would rather deal with a breeder, that strictly, responsibly, breeds Maltese.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (susko @ Dec 11 2008, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687503


> I am interested in Sturbridge, does anyone have any positive/negative experiences. Are they a reputable dealer or *just a mill*?
> 
> http://www.sturbridgebreedersassociation.com/puppies.htm
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about them personally but they breed many breeds & mix them, so I would not buy from them. Where are you located? I'm sure if you look around and give us more information you will be able to get find a great breeder and get a healthy, happy, well adjusted puppy! 

Welcome to SM.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear! I think that's a puppy broker, not a breeder. :thmbdn:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would avoid. i see nothing ont he site that would change my opinion. They are breeding for profit only not to better any of the (many) breeds they offer. Please do not support this type of breeder.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would say, Mill/Broker/BYB, whatever you choose to call it, all the same to me.

Do NOT support this crap. You were given some great advice on this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=40835&hl=


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh god lord please run fast and don't look back :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:thmbdn: run.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

PA is one of the LARGEST puppy mill states. 

Also, the mixed breeds on their website signals irresponsible breeding for greed.

RUN. 

Please don't support this never ending circle of torture, tears, and inhumane business.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Dec 11 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687663


> PA is one of the LARGEST puppy mill states.
> 
> *Also, the mixed breeds on their website signals irresponsible breeding for greed.*
> 
> ...


I think this is one of the best ways I've ever heard that put. It's so true.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (susko @ Dec 11 2008, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687503


> I am interested in Sturbridge, does anyone have any positive/negative experiences. Are they a reputable dealer or just a mill?
> 
> http://www.sturbridgebreedersassociation.com/puppies.htm
> 
> ...


Geez, I didn't see Maltese to begin with I saw all the other breeds then found Maltese and mixed breeds in another link. They call themselves a "farm", I bet! :shocked: :w00t:


----------

